# Why did you choose the EOS?



## TheRealEddie (May 8, 2006)

My wife and I are a VW family. Her 02 Jetta is a bit long in the tooth (for her) and she wants a convertible (I also have a Miata for myself ). 

We're looking at both the A5 convertible and the EOS. What made you choose the EOS over the competition? 

-e


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

I've always wanted a convertible but have hated the rag-top types. The Eos is one of the few hardtop convertibles, is the only one with a fully-functional moonroof, and is the most cost-effective of the hardtop models. The Miata has a hardtop option, too, but I'm not a 2-seater kinda guy as this is my daily-driver.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

I choose my EOS because of the built-in moonroof. It offers so much versatility and options for the owner. I've owned many, many BMW convertibles and they were great but the EOS actually offered some unique advantages and features over getting another BMW. My father in-law has an Audi A5 convertible and hates it. He has had a number of issues with it and is ready to toss it. My Aunt also has an Audi TT Convertible and it is in the shop more then on the streets (literally). The EOS looks distinctive, is a bargain for what it offers, is very unique as there just aren't many on the road and I have found it to be very reliable. There's my two-cents.


----------



## Steve0 (Jan 10, 2007)

For me, the panoramic moonroof was a plus but I hardly use it at all because the interior gets so thundrous when it's open (albeit less so when the bug catcher's up). 

I chose the Eos because it represents real value among folding hardtops. The turbo is a nice boost and, with a 4-cylinder engine, it's not a gas hog. Also, compared to the competition, there is much more trunk space available with the top open--enough space for all the grocery bags for a full week's groceries (well, for a family of two, anyway).


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

Steve0 said:


> ...I chose the Eos because it represents real value among folding hardtops. The turbo is a nice boost and, with a 4-cylinder engine, it's not a gas hog. Also, compared to the competition, there is much more trunk space available with the top open--enough space for all the grocery bags for a full week's groceries (well, for a family of two, anyway).


 +1. The Volvo C70 and Pontiac G6 tops have to be lifted (via a button/motor) to access the limited trunk room (Careful not to crush those groceries when lowering LOL). In addition, I love the DSG - smooth as butter and very fuel efficient. I routinely get 34-35 mpg on my commute to work, and have gotten to near 38 mpg on longer trips. 

The bottom line was I felt the Eos was at least 90% as good as the new tintop 330ci, at


----------



## TheRealEddie (May 8, 2006)

Excellent comments. Keep them coming!


----------



## swissness (May 15, 2011)

Just got a brand new 2012, for me after looking at all alternatives, it's the best Price/value point. $10K cheaper than a similar configuration BMW or other. The panoramic roof is definitely the clincher as I love to have lots of light in my car. The only convertible I enjoy driving as much with the top up or down. Also the combination of the 2 liter turbo and the DSG is perfect. Great mileage, lot's of fun potential if you want to floor it. All in all a great car for a very decent price.


----------



## Kong99 (Jul 3, 2008)

I owned 3 convs before the EOS, 2 Miatas and a '66 Corvair. My wife had a Jeep Wrangler. In the summer of '08 decided to get a conv, it had been 8 years since we last had one. I had a 30k limit, and refused to consider American models due to poor quality and design. This left 2 choices, the EOS and the Mini Cooper S. We drove both back to back. Imho the EOS was a far superior car and cheaper.

The 2.0 Turbo engine is excellent, as is the DSG transmission, though I prefer manual. In '08 I read multiple reviews picking the EOS over other hard top convertibles costing 10-20k more.

Drive the competition, including those more expensive than the EOS. I'm confident you'll be impressed by the EOS. Especially when you consider the price.


----------



## provenflipper (Apr 22, 2007)

The EOS is my wife's car, but she wanted a convertible, but hates soft-tops . I showed her the EOS and she fell in love. She loved the shape, the moonroof and the fact that it still sat 4 people. She wanted a manual, so that was a plus and I liked the price. 


Overall we both love the car, I enjoy driving it more than she does I think. I just put a set of Bridgestone Turanza w/ Serenity tires on it and I think I'm beginning to love it even more. The wife wants to hang on to it forever, but a baby in 2 to 3 years may change that.


----------



## nowends (Jun 12, 2011)

*What he said.*



astromutt said:


> I've always wanted a convertible but have hated the rag-top types. The Eos is one of the few hardtop convertibles, is the only one with a fully-functional moonroof, and is the most cost-effective of the hardtop models. The Miata has a hardtop option, too, but I'm not a 2-seater kinda guy as this is my daily-driver.


Basically agree with this on every front.


----------



## TheRealEddie (May 8, 2006)

After a less than enjoyable experience at the dealer, I've now added an additional vehicle to my profile list.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

There is no comparable car:

only EOS had hardtop/convertible/sunroof configuration.


----------



## zchristian1 (Jul 28, 2009)

*My choice*

I bought my 2012 Eos yesterday and I'm loving it. I checked out all the Hyundai cars under $35k and was unimpressed. Toyota and Scion had nothing fun with flair. Nissan had the Altima and Maxima and both, in my estimation, were very overpriced. The BMW 328 hard top convertible had a nice ride but was very pricy :/. I could have gotten a sedan for an Eos-comprable price, but it wasnt not as much fun as the convertible.

My trip to the VW dealer was tougher. The GTI has a great ride, and my wife was leaning toward the CC. Then I test drove the Eos and it was all over. It reminded me of the fun I had driving my 1970 Karmann Ghia. With 0% financing, it was tough to leave without an Eos. They took $1k off the sticker price, threw in the better mats and an extra key ($300) to get me to leave with one that night. 

I'm looking for a resource for accessories if anyone knows any 

Christian


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Love convertibles*

I live in Minnesota, USA. Its cold most of the time. Really cold in winter.
I like having the top down when its not so cold, without freezing through fabric roofs in winter.

The Eos fit the bill. That was 4+ years ago.


----------



## JayDubIII (Aug 2, 2011)

Drove a Beetle convertible. It was way to barbaric for our taste. Drove the Eos and came back to the dealer and ordered one. Almost 3 years, 56k and we love the car. Only thing I'll trade it for is another newer Eos.

The wife drives it back and forth to work and get 28+ mpg on regular gas.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

"Only thing I'll trade it for is another Eos."

*EXACTLY ! ! ! !
*


----------



## JayDubIII (Aug 2, 2011)

sapphirexae said:


> "Only thing I'll trade it for is another Eos."
> 
> *EXACTLY ! ! ! !
> *


We're putting a lot of mileage quick on our 08 with the wife driving it back and forth to work. I'm gonna put the miles on this one and buy a new one when she retires assuming VW doesn't go brain dead and make a lot of changes or discontinue the model.


----------



## Kong99 (Jul 3, 2008)

JayDubIII said:


> We're putting a lot of mileage quick on our 08 with the wife driving it back and forth to work. I'm gonna put the miles on this one and buy a new one when she retires assuming VW doesn't go brain dead and make a lot of changes or discontinue the model.


The EOS will be discontinued after the 2013 model year. If you want a Manual transmission you are out of luck with the '11-13 cars. I've owned many cars, I think the EOS has become my favorite, and that is in spite of the fact it is a Conv and FWD. It might be some bastardization (GTI front end and Passat rear end), but when the top is up, this car handles beautifully.


----------



## mel-o-man (Jan 6, 2005)

I had and loved an '06 Audi A3 Sport, 20T, DSG. After 80K trouble free miles I wanted a convertible. The EOS was the only choice for me with the CSC roof, 4 seats, same 20T but this time I got the 6 spd manual because the DSG models I tested didn't work nearly as well as my A3.
The Sport pkg was an added benefit with great seats, and with the optional 18" wheels it handles much better than the Audi with remarkably flat cornering.
My wife and I look for excuses to go for a ride because it's not the destination, it's the fun getting there and the EOS is all about fun.

Hey Kong99: How do you know it will be discontinued after 2013 ? If so, I wonder if it will impact the used EOS market positively or negatively.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

There are web sites claiming that the EOS will be killed off and replaced with a soft top Passat convertible. For as many web sites that say that, there are others who say it is staying. The idea of the EOS disappearing to be succeeded by a soft top model of an existing vehicle seems very unlikely. Why on Earth would you go backwards, makes no since. Everyone is going to folding hardtops and the EOS has the best one, hands down. So they are going to do away with it and go back to a feature most car companies are getting rid of? Unlikely. By claiming the EOS' replacement (as they describe) would be utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Kong99 (Jul 3, 2008)

Well really I have no idea what the EOSs future is. I read, but could not locate the article, that this would occur and, as sapphirexae stated, be replaced by a Passat soft top.

I stumbled upon this article http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/motoring/features/idrive-volkswagen-eos-2239089.html which is how I feel as well. The news is always about the forthcoming Golf Cabriolet. I've also wondered how profitable the EOS is for VAG. We know it's a low volume car, and would assume the top is expensive to manufacture. I've always felt the EOS was a test bed vehicle for VAG.

By 2013 the EOS will have been in production for 7-8 years. Which should mean time for a total re-design. Have not heard a peep about an EOS re-design. VW has a lot of time and money invested in the Golf and Passat names, makes sense to me to that those models would have convertibles and therefore the EOS goes away.

Time will tell.

NOTE: VAG = Volkswagen Automotive Group, which controls the following companies (VW, Audi, SEAT, Skoda, Bentley, Bugatti, Lamborghini, Scania)


----------

